# Peavey 6505 20w amp?! Yup...



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

EL84s, but still. It's cute...look at it! DAWWWWWWW  



650520w by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

*Direct out via XLR or USB, headphone out, and switchable from 20, 5 or 1 watts.

*Peavey unveils Classic 20MH and 6505MH mini heads | Peavey 6505 MH | Guitar News | MusicRadar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2015)

IT TOOK THEM THIS GODDAMN LONG TO FINALLY RELEASE ONE!?!?!?

It's ....ing mindblowing they released the Valveking first.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like there's _finally_ some competition for the 5153 mini coming from Peavey  looks sweet! Though I wonder why they went with el84's instead of 6v6's, which would sound closer to the regular 6505 heads.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IT TOOK THEM THIS GODDAMN LONG TO FINALLY RELEASE ONE!?!?!?


 
Dude, I know. I wanted one for literally YEARS...and now I'm on the AxeFx train and it cannot be stopped. Great specs though. 



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks like there's _finally_ some competition for the 5153 mini coming from Peavey  looks sweet! Though I wonder why they went with el84's instead of 6v6's, which would sound closer to the regular 6505 heads.


 
I don't know either....maybe they tried both and just thought the 84s sounded better?


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 20, 2015)

Do want!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 20, 2015)

Peavey's also doing a 50th anniversary edition of the 6505+ and Classic 30 combo  Peavey releases limited 50th anniversary 6505+ and Classic 30 amps | Peavey releases limited 50th anniversary 6505+ and Classic 30 amps | Guitar News | MusicRadar

Also, I love how Peavey releases the mini heads a week after I get a 6505 2x12 combo for my portable/jam rig  just my luck, but I regret nothing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2015)

This news probably isn't as interesting...

Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Guitar News | MusicRadar

But I'm interested. I loved the .... out of the VIP I tried.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, that is long overdue.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks like there's _finally_ some competition for the 5153 mini coming from Peavey  looks sweet! Though I wonder why they went with el84's instead of 6v6's, which would sound closer to the regular 6505 heads.



based on the specs (EL84 and power of 20/5/1W) I suspect that the target market is the Mini Recto/Mark V 25/Engl Ironball/Dark Terror camp more so than the 5153 Mini.

THAT battle will be taken up by the 50W Randall Thrasher (50W and 6V6).

Both the mini 6505 and the 50W Thrasher have me excited. Reserving space in my amp room now!!!


----------



## Shask (Jan 20, 2015)

Seems like 10 years too late to me. I remember when people were going nuts when they had mock-ups of a small amp way back when the 5150 II came out. I dont know why they waited until now.


Hopefully it will be cool.

I agree about the EL84s I dunno, I have never been a huge fan of small amps. They never have the depth of a larger amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2015)

Might as well get the 6505. The Thrasher will take like 3 years before it's finally released. 

EDIT: EL84s seem to be the current norm for low-wattage, high-gain amps. 6V6s are supposedly a lot squishier and smoother than EL84s, which have more bite and brightness.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 20, 2015)

'bout time, Peavey!


----------



## Omura (Jan 20, 2015)

Finally. This is literally the perfct amp for me. 10/10 will buy.


----------



## Shimme (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder what price this will come in at, peavey has always seemed to like being the "half the price and all the sound" guy when compared to other companies... is $500 a possibility? 

Anyways this is pretty freakin cool.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder how close it will get to the sounds of it's big brother using EL84's and all? Seems like it won't quite be the real deal. Maybe I'm wrong, idk.

Why do all the lunch box amps use 84's and 6v6's? I mean I can turn my EL34 loaded 100 watt H&K's power amp down to 20 watts or lower, crank up the channel volume and it sounds great. So why can't they put EL34's and 6l6's in amps like this?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking maybe $550-$650 new price. Guess we'll see.


----------



## glpg80 (Jan 20, 2015)

dawwww lookeet

so cute :3


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 20, 2015)

As a HUGE fan of small-power amps, this pleases me


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I wonder how close it will get to the sounds of it's big brother using EL84's and all? Seems like it won't quite be the real deal. Maybe I'm wrong, idk.
> 
> Why do all the lunch box amps use 84's and 6v6's? I mean I can turn my EL34 loaded 100 watt H&K's power amp down to 20 watts or lower, crank up the channel volume and it sounds great. So why can't they put EL34's and 6l6's in amps like this?



EL84s have more gain than usual in a power pentode. More output from less of a signal, and cheaper. I know there are a couple other reasons as I had this explained to me, but it was about a year ago and I can't remember all of them. I would assume cost has something to do with it as well.....I know EL84s break up much more quickly than EL34s, which makes sense for putting them into lower wattage combos...less volume up until breakup. EL34s are pretty big tubes with a lot of volume and a lot of headroom...kinda doesn't make sense for a low wattage tube amp. These little ones are designed for home/studio/bedroom use, and you don't want to have to crank the thing loud enough for someone to call the cops to get some breakup tones. That's what 100w heads are for.

So EL84s- smaller bottles, lower wattage, easier breakup, brighter and chimier....1 pair = 15-20 watts.

EL34s- bigger bottles, much more headroom, more bass, a thicker mid voicing, warmer. 1 pair = 40-60 watts. 

I don't even know if you COULD make a 20w amp using bigger bottles as a production unit and have it sound great....I think it'd be severely under powered and wouldn't sound as good. Could be wrong and probably am, though. Someone is going to come in here with a gigantic list of brutal sounding amps that use 2 1w tubes and prove me way wrong.

This stuff is off the top of my head as it was explained to me a long time ago...if I'm wrong someone please feel free to correct.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 20, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Thinking maybe $550-$650 new price. Guess we'll see.



I think that if it nails the 6505 sound, it *might* be worth that. And that's probably a pretty good guess on price. Though I'd have a hard time spending that much when I could just spend a little more and get a used big boy 6505 or 5153 Mini. Idk though, not sure what to think yet. 

Guess it all depends on how close it comes to the 6505 tone. Hopefully since it's taken this long to come out with this, they did it right.


----------



## Promit (Jan 20, 2015)

Going to give the 6505 mini a loong hard look...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I think that if it nails the 6505 sound, it *might* be worth that. And that's probably a pretty good guess on price. Though I'd have a hard time spending that much when I could just spend a little more and get a used big boy 6505 or 5153 Mini. Idk though, not sure what to think yet.
> 
> Guess it all depends on how close it comes to the 6505 tone. Hopefully since it's taken this long to come out with this, they did it right.


 
Some cool features for the price though, especially if you're going to record it at home. Big boy 6505 doesn't have the direct out, variable wattage etc...guess it would really depend on what you'd want to use it for. Gigging rig? Big boy. Recording rig going direct? Get this one.

Exactly what you said on the tone....if it doesn't sound like a 6505 I really don't see the point. I know the low end isn't going to be there like there is on the big boy and the combos; there's not enough power for it. Bass freqs are the hardest to get on these, as they have to be pushed harder...Mesa seems to have done ok with the MineRec and the Mark 25 though...people seem to dig em. 

I'm actually pretty excited to hear this...and when people buy em and off em, it'd be pretty much the same price used as a 1x12 combo, so you get all those newer features for $350 or whatever. I'd be stoked to own this as part of a recording rig.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 20, 2015)

I kind of fancy the idea of a 6505 with a little less low end, actually. Wonder how the cleans will be?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

scottro202 said:


> I kind of fancy the idea of a 6505 with a little less low end, actually. Wonder how the cleans will be?


 
Don't know....might actually be better, but the low wattage is gonna mean quicker breakup when it's cranked. Might be really good for recording though!


----------



## aprilia4life (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing, Stein!

Will be very interested to see how this thing sounds.


----------



## redlol (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok maybe I won't get a Mesa rectifier.


----------



## fappenmeister (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy shit. Now I'm reconsidering the IRT Studio.


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 21, 2015)

3x12AX7s?

How do you get 6505 gain out of 3 preamp tubes?


----------



## Zado (Jan 21, 2015)

Great to hear! I was no fan of the lil 5153 and the mini recto,but I'm pretty sure this one will blow!


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> EL84s have more gain than usual in a power pentode. More output from less of a signal, and cheaper. I know there are a couple other reasons as I had this explained to me, but it was about a year ago and I can't remember all of them. I would assume cost has something to do with it as well.....I know EL84s break up much more quickly than EL34s, which makes sense for putting them into lower wattage combos...less volume up until breakup. EL34s are pretty big tubes with a lot of volume and a lot of headroom...kinda doesn't make sense for a low wattage tube amp. These little ones are designed for home/studio/bedroom use, and you don't want to have to crank the thing loud enough for someone to call the cops to get some breakup tones. That's what 100w heads are for.



Also EL84s use the same smaller tube sockets as a preamp tube. I think 6V6s uses the bigger socket that 6L6s and EL34s use.

I could definitely see that contributing to cost. Not buying different parts, not having to drill 2 different size holes, etc.... little things like that make a big difference when you are designing to build thousands of something.

To paraphrase the Line 6 Rep from the other day: "On a product like the Spider series, a dollar can make or break it".


----------



## Edika (Jan 21, 2015)

First Carvin and now this? Oh I'm going to be broke this year...


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 21, 2015)

Long overdue Peavey, but good to know they haven't been hibernating over there.

Either way, as much as I've been hoping for this amp, if it doesn't have an internal load and gives me the option to turn off the MSDI, which Im assuming is a cab sim, I am not interested (I own an IRT studio). For someone who doesn't own a cab, I don't see the point of a DI, power attenuator etc but still the need to have a cab connected without the option to use IR's. Ideally I would like to run it DI from the power amp, into my interface with no cab-sim, and then use 3rd party IR's in my DAW. Giving me the option to use headphones this way too. Otherwise I might aswell buy a 2nd hand 6505 head to use with a cab.

Or is this speaker defeat switch option to turn the internal cab sim off? Or is it just to turn the necessary speaker off so your wife and kids dont wake up? Does it even have an internal cab-sim? So many questions!


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy shit, I was literally just thinking this morning how awesome it would be to have a 20watt 6505+ to take to practice rather than lug the fullsize version + road case every time. I will be placing an order as soon as possible. This is fate. haha


----------



## desmondtencents (Jan 21, 2015)

Hell yeah! I was just thinking over the weekend about downsizing my setup at home. Didn't really want to spend $1,000 or more on a 5153 or Mark V 25. I'll be watching for more details on this one for sure 
I might just have a Marshall JCM2000 DSL and an Egnater Vengeance for sale real soon!


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 21, 2015)

desmondtencents said:


> Didn't really want to spend $1,000 or more on a 5153 or Mark V 25.



Yes you do nudge nudge


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 21, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Don't know....might actually be better, but the low wattage is gonna mean quicker breakup when it's cranked. Might be really good for recording though!



My 20-watt Jet City doesn't really start breaking up until I get up to past 7, which even for a 20 watt head is a lot. Rarely ever have to turn up that loud, since big places will mic you anyways. When I gig it's usually around 5-6, and that's plenty.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 21, 2015)

5150/6505 series not really designed for "breakup". Assuming you mean power tube saturation.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dammit and I just bought a modded 5150 100w head lol... stop it with the new guitar pron, people... lol.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 21, 2015)

I too am concerned about the 3 tube preamp. The original has 5: 3 for gain stages, one for the effects loop and one for the long-tailed pair. Even if it uses a concertina phase splitter and an effects loop that isn't tube-driven we're still missing a gain stage. Maybe there's a solid state input stage? Unless they did a redesign to make it simply sound like its big brother with fewer gain stages.


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I too am concerned about the 3 tube preamp. The original has 5: 3 for gain stages, one for the effects loop and one for the long-tailed pair. Even if it uses a concertina phase splitter and an effects loop that isn't tube-driven we're still missing a gain stage. Maybe there's a solid state input stage? Unless they did a redesign to make it simply sound like its big brother with fewer gain stages.



I assume solid state loop and probably more shared gain stages. The original had tubes just for rhythm or lead. They probably found a way to share them more so that all tubes work for both channels all the time.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IT TOOK THEM THIS GODDAMN LONG TO FINALLY RELEASE ONE!?!?!?
> 
> It's ....ing mindblowing they released the Valveking first.


LOL! +1. I just assumed this thing existed already and I hadn't heard of it since it is such an obvious slam dunk and I am not watching new releases that closely since I don't plan on buying any new amps ever again.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 21, 2015)

Elric said:


> LOL! +1. I just assumed this thing existed already and I hadn't heard of it since it is such an obvious slam dunk and I am not watching new releases that closely since I don't plan on buying any new amps ever again.



That AxeFx took your amp GAS around the corner and strangled it to death, huh?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 21, 2015)

WTF...I spent over 2k in the last 2 weeks and now this...i need a second job for realz


----------



## Der JD (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting. The mini Rectifier and V:25 have been really successful with a lot of people claiming they match their big brothers or at least come close. I hope Peavey did their homework on this one. If it doesn't sound really close to the big 6505 this will be an epic fail!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)

The Mini Recto is eh, but the V:25 gets so close it's shocking. 

I hope this is more like the V:25 and not the Mini Recto.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 21, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mini Recto is eh.


Eh for metal. Bitching for rock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Eh for metal. Bitching for rock



Once again confirming that I hope the 6505MH is more like the V:25, and less like the Mini Recto.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 21, 2015)

So Mark V 25 > > > > > > > Mini Rec/verb?

Looking for a companion to my 5150 III 50 watt. Both for metal. I could get both Mesa's, but don't really want to.


----------



## Mike (Jan 21, 2015)

I've wanted this for longer than I can remember. Any idea of a release date?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 21, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again confirming that I hope the 6505MH is more like the V:25, and less like the Mini Recto.


I'm actually hoping it's awesome cause I'll be more excited about it than the V:25 since it has a 1w mode and will kill all my gas for a Randall RD1.



Insinfier said:


> So Mark V 25 > > > > > > > Mini Rec/verb?
> 
> Looking for a companion to my 5150 III 50 watt. Both for metal. I could get both Mesa's, but don't really want to.


Ive tried my Mini Recto next to a 5153 50w. The clean to mid-gain were easily better on the Mini Recto while the 5153's higher headroom allowed it to do tight modern metal. Haven't tried a V:25 but the reports have been very good of it.


----------



## protest (Jan 21, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> So Mark V 25 > > > > > > > Mini Rec/verb?
> 
> Looking for a companion to my 5150 III 50 watt. Both for metal. I could get both Mesa's, but don't really want to.



The Mark V:25 is closer in sound to the full sized Mark than the Mini Rec is to a full sized Rec. They're both very good, and honestly I think I preferred the increased midrange in the Mini Rec to the full sized recs. With a boost it will still do metal fine, but it won't get you that bone crushingly huge sound. Idk though, my favorite amps have all been midrange heavy. I much preferred my Mark and Pittbull to my Roadster, and I've been running my Colossus with the mids on 3 on the gain channels lol.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting. Peavey really nailed it with the Valveking 20 watter.. Not sure if I need this though with my 5153 50w.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2015)

aaannnd now my 6505 120 watt is on sale  
I'm so glad they came out with this but I'm so frustrated because I literally JUST bought a 120 watt one a few months ago


----------



## edsped (Jan 21, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> So Mark V 25 > > > > > > > Mini Rec/verb?
> 
> Looking for a companion to my 5150 III 50 watt. Both for metal. I could get both Mesa's, but don't really want to.


I'd look into the Engl Ironball. I like it way more than my Mark V 25, to be honest. The cleans (and reverb) on the Mark blow it away but that's it. Of course they have totally different distortion flavors but that should go without mentioning.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 21, 2015)

edsped said:


> I'd look into the Engl Ironball. I like it way more than my Mark V 25, to be honest. The cleans (and reverb) on the Mark blow it away but that's it. Of course they have totally different distortion flavors but that should go without mentioning.



Right! I'll consider the Ironball.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> That AxeFx took your amp GAS around the corner and strangled it to death, huh?


Yup! 

I think this looks like a cool product, though. If I were on the mini amp market, that would definitely be on my must demo list.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm after the AxeII this year, and it's still on my must demo list lol.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 21, 2015)

Who's a widdle high gain amp? Who's a widdle high gain amp? you are!

Any chance of them putting out a 3120 or a XXX mini?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 21, 2015)

habicore_5150 said:


> Who's a widdle high gain amp? Who's a widdle high gain amp? you are!
> 
> Any chance of them putting out a 3120 or a XXX mini?





Seriously cracked up. My wife asked what was wrong with me, I laughed so hard.


----------



## Axewield31 (Jan 21, 2015)

A 3120 mini would be perfect. Especially if it had all the features of the VK mini


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2015)

> and you don't want to have to crank the thing loud enough for someone to call the cops to get some breakup tones. That's what 100w heads are for.



Er... 20 watts are way enough to get a SWAT assault on your house.


----------



## klang (Jan 22, 2015)

Well if it's cheaper (I think it should be) than Mark V 25 and has internal load with a decent cab sim (also hope for direct out as well to use with IR ) I will buy it. Need reviews ASAP.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 22, 2015)

3 12ax7's???

Maybe Peavey put a TS/808 circuit right behind the input jack?

Might as well. That's what everyone is going to do anyways.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 22, 2015)

The best thing is that there is also a matching mini tube screamer! 

NAMM 2015: Ibanez announces 2015 guitar line-up | Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini | Guitar News | MusicRadar


----------



## Razor Eater (Jan 22, 2015)

Very excited to see this. Recently rekindled some Peavey love and have been looking for a small, portable head. The anniversary 6505+ is pretty sleek looking


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 22, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Not sure if I need this though with my 5153 50w.



+1 for sure. My EVH mini puts a smile on my face every time I play out. And it is a joy to carry


----------



## Senior (Jan 22, 2015)

This is just getting silly now.

also:



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This news probably isn't as interesting...
> 
> Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Guitar News | MusicRadar
> 
> But I'm interested. I loved the .... out of the VIP I tried.



That article says:

"The new amp incorporates an analogue distortion circuit into the modelling process, which the firm reckons will make for a thoroughly realistic tube emulation. "

..... isnt that what the VYPYR has been since the start? Didnt they harp on how its an analog TransTube circuit the whole time???


----------



## Dillen (Jan 22, 2015)

this will be awesome!


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 22, 2015)

Would be cute for Fender/EVH to respond with an even smaller and cheaper 5150 III with a three channel shared EQ for studio purposes. Maybe even rack mount.

_Because there definitely aren't enough EVH models._


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Good competition for the IRT Studio.


----------



## JungleLally (Jan 22, 2015)

Final verdict from Sweetwater.....$499


----------



## protest (Jan 22, 2015)

JungleLally said:


> Final verdict from Sweetwater.....$499



Did not need to know that.


----------



## Omura (Jan 22, 2015)

JungleLally said:


> Final verdict from Sweetwater.....$499



If theyre that cheap... I'll take 2.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 22, 2015)

Well as great as it is for the price, I dont see this as competition for the Laney IRT studio. The Peavey has no internal load, meaning you have to own a cab and have it connected to play it 'silently'. There is no way to turn off the mic simulated output from the DI/usb, meaning your stuck with what is quite likely a pretty terrible cab sim, and no option to use it with 3rd party IR's. 

Basically you wont end up recording this thing silently. So you'll have to mic it, in which case its probably easier, cheaper and better sounding to get a used 6505 of some sort.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 22, 2015)

JungleLally said:


> Final verdict from Sweetwater.....$499



Daaaaaaamn that's rad


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

$500!!! 

Looks like I won't getting a Thrasher 50 after all


----------



## protest (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't wait to get a used one for $250 lol.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 22, 2015)

ASoC said:


> $500!!!
> 
> Looks like I won't getting a Thrasher 50 after all



What's the price on the Thrasher?


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jan 22, 2015)

Just placed my order through Sweetwater! Was really expecting this to be in the the $699-749 range. But $499!!! Gonna see if my friend with a nice camera wants to shoot a comparison video with the original.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

shred-o-holic said:


> What's the price on the Thrasher?



No clue. I'm betting around $800 - $1200.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 22, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> Right! I'll consider the Ironball.



I love my Ironball. It's a beastly little guy! With a boost, it scorches.

This is horrible, terrible, awful news. 

For my wallet. At least it's cheap. Hopefully it sounds close to the original as we hope it does. Man with my Ironball I'm GASing over the Thrasher 50w, 5:25, the new Ares, an Orthos, and now this? When you guys read about a few high profile bank heists... expect a few NGDs shortly after!


----------



## 155 (Jan 22, 2015)

just ordered the little bastard....time will tell I had the mark v 25 and it was awesome so here we go..


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

shred-o-holic said:


> What's the price on the Thrasher?



No idea, but I figured the Thrasher 50 would be priced to compete with the 5150 III 50w


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 22, 2015)

*Features:*


2x EL84 power tubes and 3x 12AX7/ECC83 preamp tubes
Two footswitchable channels with three-band EQ
Footswitchable crunch on rhythm channel, footswitchable reverb, footswitchable buffered effects loop
TSI circuit
Impedance switch for 16 or 8-ohm cabinets
MSDI output with XLR and ground lift switch
USB output
Speaker defeat switch
Headphone output
Attenuator switch for 20 Watts, 5 Watts or 1 Watt output power
Attenuator, direct out for recording and headphone out you say? Sounds great to me.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 22, 2015)

ShadowAMD said:


> *Features:*
> 
> 
> 2x EL84 power tubes and 3x 12AX7/ECC83 preamp tubes
> ...



This. This right here.


----------



## aprilia4life (Jan 22, 2015)

Mesa could learn a thing or two from Peavey... Even this amp is 110/220 volt switchable...


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 22, 2015)

I've always had gas for a mini head amp but never saw anything of interest until now! I had a mesa mini recto but I didn't like it. This seems good especially for the price and I could care less about the cleans! My wallet is going to take a beating this year with all these goodies coming out from NAMM!


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

She hasn't even made it to the bar and she's already been hit on twice. . .


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 23, 2015)

JungleLally said:


> Final verdict from Sweetwater.....$499


USA or imported like the Combos?


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2015)

China


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 23, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> China



Huh? Thought all Peavey was American made?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 23, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Huh? Thought all Peavey was American made?



The 6505+ 112 is China made. Das y is cheep


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 23, 2015)

Just ordered this am... The price is wow. The voltage selector is wow...!!!

Will be the 3rd mini in the room (mini recto and Mark V 25) also reside.

Still a forth slot and I am leaning towards the Thrasher 50 or the ENGL Ironball.

Was going to wait on the 6505MH until the price was public for the Thrasher but 499 and voltage selector... Decisions made, triggers pulled


----------



## klang (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like this ha not been posted here yet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PNiya64MA0


----------



## Shask (Jan 23, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> The 6505+ 112 is China made. Das y is cheep



The Valveking stuff was all import as well. I think many of the small Solid State combos are as well.

Has been since around 2000.....


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 23, 2015)

$500 is an awesome price. With all the built in recording features...this is going to be great.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Jan 23, 2015)

Well does anyone want a Randall rd20 lol????
Iv been looking for a new amp and I think I found it.I going to buy both the [email protected] and pair em with a mini TS and I will be a happy man.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Ugh, you can hear the EL84s. They have that greasy sound without any punch. After owning a classic 50/50 many years ago, I learned to hate the El84. Unless you have owned and played an EL84 amp, you won't hear what is wrong.

I think the ticket with this head for metal will be to take the FX send, run it to something like a Velocity 300. Or just being realistic, its a great live head -- just use it for an on stage monitor and run to the PA.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 23, 2015)

Does the speaker defeat switch allow you to use the head without a speaker load? I've never come across a speaker defeat switch before.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

This new amp sounds thin and noisy. Not impressed.zero qualities of its way bigger brother. Huge fail.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> This new amp sounds thin and noisy. Not impressed.zero qualities of its way bigger brother. Huge fail.



source?

edit: didn't see the link. IMHO you can't judge the amp in any way with this video.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> This new amp sounds thin and noisy. Not impressed.zero qualities of its way bigger brother. Huge fail.



You can judge this amp through Peavey's shit stock speakers and a little cam mic?

Are you a magician?


----------



## protest (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> This new amp sounds thin and noisy. Not impressed.zero qualities of its way bigger brother. Huge fail.



I love the internet.


----------



## sami50000 (Jan 23, 2015)

So any word on the USB output? Or the recording capabilities in general? 

I would really hope that the default cab/mic sim they have could be turned off. Even if it turns out to be great, it would still be hugely more versatile to be able to record the raw amp and then use your own IR's. I mean I get why companies commonly have a cab sim on the line out, but there really should be an option to be able to bypass it as well imo(shouldn't even be that difficult of a thing to implement, probably). Maybe I'm just expecting too much haha.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can judge this amp through Peavey's shit stock speakers and a little cam mic?
> 
> Are you a magician?



You can get a general idea by watching the vid. Want to place a wager that this amp won't be liked much on this forum?


----------



## protest (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> You can get a general idea by watching the vid. Want to place a wager that this amp won't be liked much on this forum?



It definitely squeals for some reason in the video, but you can't really pass judgement on most things in life based on 4 minutes worth of evidence.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 23, 2015)

I think it sounds damn good for what it is. Not gonna compare it to its bigger brother as that's not fair. Better comparison would be to an RD20 or whatever, or the recorded tone of an IRT Studio. I'd rock it.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jan 23, 2015)

Just like every other gear video, take it with a grain of salt. I mean shit, the dude asked him to "chug" and he played a hair metal riff. haha


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't name the amp after the legend if you can't atleast cover the basics. Should've been named "Thin Lizzy"


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate it! One youtube demo in a large convention hall played with a strat by someone who doesn't even play close to my style recorded fifteen feet away with a mic cam and I can already tell that it's a pile of sh*t! DID I MENTION EL84s SUCK AUTOMATICALLY? AAAAAARRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!11!!1!1!11!!!!!11!11


----------



## Swyse (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> You can get a general idea by watching the vid. Want to place a wager that this amp won't be liked much on this forum?








Neg'd 

Its a demo with a little cam corder at namm in the open air. People who like the 6505 will like it, its close enough even from that shitty clip you can tell.

Edit: new premier guitar vid about it


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

Swyse said:


> Neg'd
> 
> Its a demo with a little cam corder at namm in the open air. People who like the 6505 will like it, its close enough even from that shitty clip you can tell.
> 
> Edit: new premier guitar vid about it




Neg someone because of their own personal opinion? I can do the same. Last time I checked... This forum's servers are in the United states not Norway.


----------



## gigawhat (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> Neg someone because of their own personal opinion? I can do the same. Last time I checked... This forum's servers are in the United states not Norway.



I'd neg you too if I could. And it wouldnt be for your opinion, it would be for how you expressed that opinion, a.k.a like an asshole.

Why dont you try spending some time here for awhile before you start acting like you know this forum, Mr. 1-month-member-with-13-posts.

Finally, wtf does where the servers are located have to do anything? And if you say 1st Amendment or Freedom of Speech you can just GTFO right now, cause ain't nobody got time for that.

TL;DR: Enjoy your stay, though I doubt it will be long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

Back on topic...

I'd imagine one of these + the upcoming AMT IR loader will be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

Watched the video... Gain maxed out on the lead channel and it sounded like the gain was set on 2 for the rhythm channel on the big brother. That's a red flag right there. I've been a long time peavey 5150 fan. I've owned 4. Major disappointment.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't wait to try one of these out in person. The price isn't too shabby either. I really don't need another amp, but ya never know.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 23, 2015)

The Premier guitar demo is much better... The amp sounds awesome AND the demo was done with single coils!!! Run this from a guitar with decent humbuckers and a OD, back of the hair metal gain (which ALL 5150/6505 will do... The historical lineage is an SLO100 with "suggestions" on development from EVH guys...) and run a decent 2x12, 4x12 or with a two notes live/studio and this thing will get you there. 

Also re the EL84 bashing. Opinions are fine but always subjective. Having owned EL84 amps (mark v 25, mini rec, dark terror, Jim Root DT, JCA22H) as well as EL34 (JCM 800) and 6L6 (6505 - well this is actually my sons), I tell you now, it is possible to make the EL84 sound like the bigger brothers BUT obviously with less headroom... Learn to be prepared to EQ differently. 

Also you need to consider that the majority of high gain amps are not designed with power tube break up in mind. They get their sound from the preamps and then use essentially a clean, cold biased power stage).

To me the ultimate power tubes are KT77/88... Big arse, clean tubes that sound phenomenal in high gain applications because they are clean at high power with high headroom. Saying that, big bottles (including EL34 and 6L6) come at a price. They are expensive, heavy and need VOLUME... Modern technology, modern trends (both in style and use such as home recording and bedroom playing), mean that EL84 tubes are a much smarter and more practical alternative. Yes when run at full noise the EL84 is not as good as a EL34 or a 6L6, but a 20w tube amp at full noise is damn loud... Beyond modern practical levels. I challenge anyone to push a modern big bottle amp to power tube breakup and see how it sounds (in my opinion it breaks up too much and is so loud you need earplugs). It's also totally unnecessary. If your playing gigs that big, needing that much volume, your running under a PA anyway...


----------



## Senior (Jan 23, 2015)

I was just recently in an EL84 argument on here. I actually like EL84s. I loved my Classic 50/50, wish I still had it. 

I gotta say, I want the hell out of this amp after seeing the P.Guitar vid. I can imagine it with a decent OD and metal-orientated pickups. Why dont they ever do that is a good question. Having the guy who designed it demo it means nothing when the cat making the vid is like "metalheads want this" "play some chuggy brootz" and the dude is jamming Dokken style riffs on the high strings with single coils and no boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd also like to see a demo where the guy doesn't dime the gain.  It sounded like he was using a fuzz or something because it was set so high.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd also like to see a demo where the guy doesn't dime the gain.  It sounded like he was using a fuzz or something because it was set so high.



If he doesn't dime the gain then it will really sound weak. Like a hairless dog with no teeth. Not impressed.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 23, 2015)

lemeker said:


> I really don't need another amp...



You sir, need to check that attitude!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> If he doesn't dime the gain then it will really sound weak. Like a hairless dog with no teeth. Not impressed.



I'm sorry but if you think diming a 6505/5150 is the pinnacle of tone, then you're insane.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm sorry but if you think diming a 6505/5150 is the pinnacle of tone, then you're insane.



Nah. He's saying the 6505 mini is garbage and will sound weak without the gain maxed.

He _really_ hates it.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 23, 2015)

I really want to hear a demo of someone playing modern metal. The demos weren't too bad but the guy playing is stuck in the 80's. Don't get me wrong the 6505 demos sounded good but I need to hear some more demos with the brutz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> I really want to hear a demo of someone playing modern metal. The demos weren't too bad but the guy playing is stuck in the 80's. Don't get me wrong the 6505 demos sounded good but I need to hear some more demos with the brutz



Yup. Keith, Ola, Misha, and Fluff are all at NAMM. Let them go to the Peavey booth.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm sorry but if you think diming a 6505/5150 is the pinnacle of tone, then you're insane.



Huh... This isn't king of metal. The original 5150 would shit all of this weak amp. You probably have to crank the gain and presence to get a half way decent hair metal tone. My 5150 settings are as follows....

Lead: pre gain 5.5, high 7, mids 6, low 6, post gain 2.5, presence 7, resonance 8.

Maxon od808 up front, isp decimator g string, mxr 10 band eq through the loop. Paired up with an orange 4x12 X pattern v30/ g12-k100. This was the ultimate metal rig.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> This was the ultimate metal rig.


----------



## Haphazard (Jan 23, 2015)

Insinfier said:


>



Anybody that thinks this wannabe 20 watt 5150 is metal needs to go back to scooping mids with a crate.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2015)

Haphazard said:


> Anybody that thinks this wannabe 20 watt 5150 is metal needs to go back to scooping mids with a crate.



You've given your opinion multiple times, we get it. If you repeat it again in this thread you won't be posting for a while.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 23, 2015)

Again, a strat will be way lower output than some uber phatty humbuckers so let's all jchill and wait for the big boys to have a go and then, if it sounds like horsecrap, it will be known throughout the land. For reference, I've never gotten enough gain out of a 5150 at the volumes acceptable in Guitar Center, but that for sure does not mean the thing doesn't have it, just not at my volume. That's why I have a mk III.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

The true test is to try one of these with the 666 settings, gain at 3 - 5, with a mini TS and a 2x12 V30-loaded Mesa cab and an EMG 81-equipped Ibanez Mikro.

If it sucks with that setup, then Peavey is doomed.


----------



## 155 (Jan 23, 2015)

hey Haphazard ,the mark v 25 sounded like dogshit in inital vids too ,and in person its a awesome amp...calm down...


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so tempted to just say f*** it and order one from sweet water. I already have an Orange 4x12 to hook it up to! I'm thinking with a tube screamer type pedal and a noise gate pedal this thing should slay. I'd love to get a Mark V 25 but for $500 the 6505 mini makes my wallet happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> I'm so tempted to just say f*** it and order one from sweet water. I already have an Orange 4x12 to hook it up to! I'm thinking with a tube screamer type pedal and a noise gate pedal this thing should slay. I'd love to get a Mark V 25 but for $500 the 6505 mini makes my wallet happy.



Please do. We need a guinea pig.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 23, 2015)

I might just do that as soon as we can order one (not pre order). Since having my Ax Fx2 for a while my amp gas was killed but I've always wanted a mini head that could do metal well and hopefully this can do it (with proper pedals of course).


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2015)

$500!!! Peavey is killing it. This is so damn awesome. Count me in, no question.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 24, 2015)

feraledge said:


> $500!!! Peavey is killing it. This is so damn awesome. Count me in, no question.



I know, for that price it's hard not to want to give it a try.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I know, for that price it's hard not to want to give it a try.



I was so disappointed with the MiniRectifier when I finally got to try that out, but the demo sounds legit and seriously, $500? You'll know immediately if it works for you or doesn't, that's worth taking a shot over and possibly just returning. But I have a strong suspicion that I'll be keeping it around.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 24, 2015)

Preordered with Sweetwater. $500 is a damn good deal with $20/month financing and no a questions asked return policy. I want to try it out.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone got a price for these in the UK yet?


----------



## død (Jan 24, 2015)

OT: Both the Classic 20 and 6505 MH look super cool. If I was in the market for a new tube amp, I'd pick one up for sure.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 24, 2015)

Peavey releases a mini 6505 for $499.00. Ordered!


----------



## gizmi7 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope the low price tag is going to stay low for european players... The mini 6505 is exactly what I need for my home rig!


----------



## Axewield31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Even if it's expensive in Europe, you can ship one across. The voltage is switchable.
That's what I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 24, 2015)

i wish people would wait for a PROPER demo of the amp before shitting on it and saying its weak and thin sounding


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 25, 2015)

What? Wait for a worthy example before passing judgement. This is the internet my friend, we'll have none of that kind of rational talk here.


----------



## gizmi7 (Jan 25, 2015)

It would be fun if the made these in the same factory Bugera or other chineese-manufacturing brands are using


----------



## Albionic (Jan 25, 2015)

gizmi7 said:


> It would be fun if the made these in the same factory Bugera or other chineese-manufacturing brands are using



I its anything like guitars from Korea that may well be the case

I'm still gonna get one if the price is right in Europe


----------



## Choop (Jan 25, 2015)

Hyped for this! I mean obviously it won't sound 100% like a 120w head version, but it'll probably be pretty close (similar to the 60w 6505+ combo more maybe) and with those features it sure seems pretty nice.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 25, 2015)

Someone will do a metal demo. But I think we've all seen "rock" demos of amps used for metal and can get an idea if they suck or not. Most of us know what to expect from EL84s. I think it sounds good, better than the Valveking, imao. I was floored with how loud my Ironball could get with a 4x12. Yeah, it's no Powerball, but it shook the room. This will be a killer amp for whatever the hell you want it for, and with the silent recording ability, sold.


----------



## tonetapped (Jan 25, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get a chance to play the mini 6505 at the peavey booth today and I plan on getting one as soon as my finances permit me to do so!!! 

I am also very excited to try out the XLR out after talking to one of the engineers. They really packed some great features into this little guy and I don't think it will disappoint.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2015)

I just pre-ordered mine at sweetwater.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This news probably isn't as interesting...
> 
> Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Peavey announces Vypyr Pro 100 amp and Sanpera Pro controller | Guitar News | MusicRadar
> 
> But I'm interested. I loved the .... out of the VIP I tried.



Nice! I just bought myself a VIP, it sounds really great for the money. The bass tones are even pretty decent.


----------



## klang (Jan 26, 2015)

tonetapped said:


> I am also very excited to try out the XLR out after talking to one of the engineers. They really packed some great features into this little guy and I don't think it will disappoint.



Any more details on the XLR out? What cab sim they implemented there. It is not defeatable, right? Does USB output allow you to record without cab sim at all?(in hopes to apply DAW IR's).


----------



## Choop (Jan 26, 2015)

Has this been posted yet? If so I'm sorry haha, at least I don't think I saw a link to this vid. Sounds pretty good to me! Nice and thick.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 26, 2015)

Choop said:


> Has this been posted yet? If so I'm sorry haha, at least I don't think I saw a link to this vid. Sounds pretty good to me! Nice and thick.




Sounds OK but better to have someone who plays actual Metal to show what the amp can do. Someone not using single coils as well.


----------



## tonetapped (Jan 26, 2015)

klang said:


> Any more details on the XLR out? What cab sim they implemented there. It is not defeatable, right? Does USB output allow you to record without cab sim at all?(in hopes to apply DAW IR's).



I didn't get any info on the USB output but we talked for like half an hour about the XLR out. There was a lot of terminology I didn't understand so bear with me lol. 

So the output is simulating an SM57 one inch off the edge of the cone. It's pretty much the same DI out that they developed for Joe Satriani's sig cab many years ago. What they're doing different for these is instead of placing the direct out directly after the preamp (or on the back of the cabinet) its going after the power amp. Don't know quite how it works but he said the LPF they used sounds pretty damn good. I wish I would have got more info but there was one hour left in the show and I needed to frantically find every booth I had forgotten about...


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 26, 2015)

tonetapped said:


> So the output is simulating an SM57 one inch off the edge of the cone. It's pretty much the same DI out that they developed for Joe Satriani's sig cab many years ago. What they're doing different for these is instead of placing the direct out directly after the preamp (or on the back of the cabinet) its going after the power amp. Don't know quite how it works but he said the LPF they used sounds pretty damn good. I wish I would have got more info but there was one hour left in the show and I needed to frantically find every booth I had forgotten about...



So they are using an IR from a few years ago?? I seriously doubt it will sound good DI unfortunately. It therefore surprises me that so many people are excited about the silent recording feature. It won't be very versatile at all.


----------



## Edika (Jan 26, 2015)

Albionic said:


> Anyone got a price for these in the UK yet?



I'm guessing (and hoping) around the £500 mark or a bit more. Usually it goes dollar for pound more or less!


----------



## Senior (Jan 26, 2015)

The guy at the local place strongly suggested that I could get one for 4 fiddy. 

He has been selling me Peaveys since my first Rage 108 in 1991 though.


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 26, 2015)

So after reading the product description at Sweetwater a dozen or so times;

"Footswitchable channels, crunch, effects loop, and reverb"

Does that mean a 4 button footswitch? Being able to turn on/off the crunch, reverb, and effects loop could almost make this a 3 channel amp


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2015)

0rimus said:


> So after reading the product description at Sweetwater a dozen or so times;
> 
> "Footswitchable channels, crunch, effects loop, and reverb"
> 
> Does that mean a 4 button footswitch? Being able to turn on/off the crunch, reverb, and effects loop could almost make this a 3 channel amp



That would seem like it is. This is straight from Peavey.

"Footswitchable crunch on Rhythm channel, footswitchable reverb, footswitchable buffered effects loop"

Peavey.com: News - Peavey Electronics® Introduces 6505® MH Mini Head Guitar Amplifier


----------



## edsped (Jan 26, 2015)

There's a possibility that it might not come with a footswitch at all. There are two TRS jacks on the back: one for rhythm/lead and crunch on/off, and one for reverb on/off and fx on/off.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 26, 2015)

JD27 said:


> That would seem like it is. This is straight from Peavey.
> 
> "Footswitchable crunch on Rhythm channel, footswitchable reverb, footswitchable buffered effects loop"
> 
> Peavey.com: News - Peavey Electronics® Introduces 6505® MH Mini Head Guitar Amplifier





edsped said:


> one for reverb on/off and fx on/off.



One in the same, brother


----------



## edsped (Jan 26, 2015)

It has 4 footswitchable functions, but there's no text anywhere yet that suggests a footswitch is actually included.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 26, 2015)

I was really hoping that this year I wouldn't GAS for anything after NAMM this year.

This. Just. Broke. Me.

Id love to team this up with a Mark V 25W, its pretty much all the tones I've ever needed and listened to and been influenced by. However the Recto Verb 25W would be in there as well, but its either a Mark or Recto 25W for me. This would be a great little head for picking up with a small jams/gigs with one of those new Pedaltrain Metro 16 pedalboards laden with the Crybaby Mini, Ibanez TS9 mini and a couple of the TC Electronics Micro pedals in there for delay, chorus and tuner, throw in a mini phaser and one of those mini Mooer Volume pedals and its pretty much everything you would need with a 1X12. An ideal rig for someone who is away round to a mates house for a jam or for a small club/club gig. No bull, just good tones in a small and rugged (looking) package.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 27, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks like there's _finally_ some competition for the 5153 mini coming from Peavey  looks sweet! Though I wonder why they went with el84's instead of 6v6's, which would sound closer to the regular 6505 heads.



6V6s get real wooly with higain. Well, they are real crazy thick and wooly to begin with, but that trait gets amplified massively when you add in gain. 

It would make for a killer sound at low-low volumes, but it turns into a mess quickly.

The simple reason though is that both this and the Classic 20 are built on the VK2MH platform so really they are all the same chassis to streamline production, just with different circuit boards.

Color me psyched. Seriously thinking about picking up both this and the Classic 20 and just using an AB box or effects switcher. Killer cleans, Blues, Drive, Rock Crunch and Ultra Lead with the possibility of a stereo apartment or gig-ready rig. Right up my alley


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 27, 2015)

edsped said:


> There's a possibility that it might not come with a footswitch at all. There are two TRS jacks on the back: one for rhythm/lead and crunch on/off, and one for reverb on/off and fx on/off.



IMO, the biggest problem with Peavey footswitches in general (6505+,JSX, XXX, etc.) is that they are 1.) really ....ing big and 2.) use DIN connectors when they could just as easily use regular TS/TRS 1/4" relay switching. 

Since the 6505MH has TRS switching inputs on the back, it'd be easy to build your own footswitch or order a "universal" one that would be WAY smaller than whatever Peavey would/may include, which would help greatly with the whole "mini amp and pedals" thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2015)

Plus, the 6505MH will be a lot easier to use with switching system.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 27, 2015)

Eh, the footswitch for my III is pretty big, but I don't really mind it. I'd prefer anything I'm stepping on with multiple buttons to have the switches as far away from each other as possible.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 27, 2015)

New video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_uk1nOPnFs

It goes into a bit more detail about the outputs on the back. The speaker defeat switch directs the signal to its own internal dummy load so no need for a speaker cab. Then they go and screw it up by not having any kind of output that doesn't have a simulated cab. From the looks of it anyway. XLR and USB out both say "microphone simulated". Unless it comes with some kind of driver for USB that allows you to switch that off. I would still rather just have a line out though. It would be the perfect practice amp then when you want to silently practice or record.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 28, 2015)

So why wouldn't you just use the effects loop send? The only thing after that is the power section which would be replaced by any IR you use anyway


----------



## Senior (Jan 28, 2015)

Well it has an FX loop, so there you go. FX send = Line out. (for all practical purposes)

edit: beat by a minute lolol


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm interested to see if they'll react to the MSDI backlash later on and release some firmware for the USB that can disable cab sims. There's pretty much no way that cab sim is going to sound useable in a recording environment. Live is a maybe, but definitely not studio.


----------



## devastone (Jan 28, 2015)

According to the video I saw earlier Line Out is not the same as the fx loop send. The amp (along with their other 20W minis) have a built in load for the power amp, so the Line out and the signal for the USB out are tapped after the output tubes. 

They also said in the video just posted, that the simulated out simulates a mic'd cabinet, so labeling it as "microphone" simulated is only half of the simulation. I'm guessing the simulation is analog circuitry on the signal tapped from the load box for the power amp. 

As always I could be wrong, happens all the time.


----------



## Der JD (Jan 28, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> So why wouldn't you just use the effects loop send? The only thing after that is the power section which would be replaced by any IR you use anyway


 
Not all IRs were created with a tube power amp. Even if you are using an IR that was made with a tube power amp, a different power amp may have been used that injects its own EQ signature into the IR that sounds very different from the 6505. 

IRs are linear. They capture reverberation and EQ but do not capture some additional coloration that comes with a power amp such as compression and distortion (if cranked). 

I've heard decent results from simply going effects loop send>IR but in my experience it doesn't match the tone and feel you get from tube preamp>tube power amp>loadbox>IR (which could have been achieved had Peavey given users a non-simulated output option). 

Of course, another option is to use a VST power amp sim before the IR.


----------



## Senior (Jan 28, 2015)

devastone said:


> According to the video I saw earlier Line Out is not the same as the fx loop send. The amp (along with their other 20W minis) have a built in load for the power amp, so the Line out and the signal for the USB out are tapped after the output tubes.
> 
> They also said in the video just posted, that the simulated out simulates a mic'd cabinet, so labeling it as "microphone" simulated is only half of the simulation. I'm guessing the simulation is analog circuitry on the signal tapped from the load box for the power amp.
> 
> As always I could be wrong, happens all the time.



An FX send is the same thing as a line out on any amp. The specific difference with this amp is that the FX send is the only Line out that doesnt have speaker/mic simulation on it. 

In fact, the terms FX send, Line Out, and Preamp Out all refer to basically the same thing. The context in which they are used defines the specific term but doesnt change the essential functionality.


----------



## Senior (Jan 28, 2015)

Der JD said:


> Not all IRs were created with a tube power amp. Even if you are using an IR that was made with a tube power amp, a different power amp may have been used that injects its own EQ signature into the IR that sounds very different from the 6505.
> 
> IRs are linear. They capture reverberation and EQ but do not capture some additional coloration that comes with a power amp such as compression and distortion (if cranked).
> 
> ...



That is true only if the signal that is getting sent out the USB/XLR is after the internal power and load. It is far more likely that it is a simple preamp tap like any other feeding those two outputs, so not putting the speaker/mic sim on it would be the same thing as using the FX loop.


----------



## Der JD (Jan 28, 2015)

Senior said:


> That is true only if the signal that is getting sent out the USB/XLR is after the internal power and load. It is far more likely that it is a simple preamp tap like any other feeding those two outputs, so not putting the speaker/mic sim on it would be the same thing as using the FX loop.


 
My assumption was that the USB/XLR signal is post power amp and load. I do not, however, know that to be true. You could be right. I haven't seen any tech specs yet from this amp detailed enough to tell. But, since it has a speaker defeat switch and a 3-position attenuation switch it just seems massively silly that the signal _wouldn't_ be post-power amp and load. 

Sure about one thing, though, if it is a simple preamp tap with a cab/mic sim it's going to sound like ass.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 28, 2015)

You seem to be missing how IRs are made. Essentially a cab is miced up and the preamp out is also recorded, then the preamp signal is "subtracted" from the mic signal. All IRs have some sort of power amp in them and you would be hard-pressed to find one not using a tube power amp. What is it that you want to do, take the signal from the power amp output? Then what? You're still missing the speaker's coloration. What a cab sim does is impose an EQ curve on the output signal that mimics the EQ curve of a specific speaker. So in this amp you have the ability to record silently either with the preamp and an IR or the full amp and a cab sim. If you want a better option, put a damn mic on the cab.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 28, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> You seem to be missing how IRs are made. Essentially a cab is miced up and the preamp out is also recorded, then the preamp signal is "subtracted" from the mic signal. All IRs have some sort of power amp in them and you would be hard-pressed to find one not using a tube power amp. What is it that you want to do, take the signal from the power amp output? Then what? You're still missing the speaker's coloration. What a cab sim does is impose an EQ curve on the output signal that mimics the EQ curve of a specific speaker. So in this amp you have the ability to record silently either with the preamp and an IR or the full amp and a cab sim. If you want a better option, put a damn mic on the cab.



Most commercial impulses like Redwire or Recabinet uses a flat power amp meaning it essentially takes it out of the equation. A lot of impulses keep the power amp engraved in the fliter yes, but definitely not all.

Add the fact that the 6505's tone relies quite heavily on the power amp section gives plenty of reason to want to record pre and power amp.

Okay, admittedly I had always assumed a line out was pre and power amp. I've never needed to use one before. The point still stands though, why give these options without the ability to have a pre and power amp output with no annoying EQ filter disguised as a mic sim?


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 28, 2015)

Delivery to stores is been quoted as mid May. Makes sense if you consider that Namm is to launch, make initial stock orders (for Peavey) and take first round orders from resale outlets, about 4-5 weeks production in China, then international sea freight, local distribution. It may be latter or earlier depending on the vagaries of international manufacture and shipping...


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 28, 2015)

Id like to know the answer on the power tubes on the 6505 20W. Are they fixed bias or tubes id have to bias? With the tube safety circuit id think its fixed bias, anyone know? I tend to only go for fixed bias amps.

Im defiantly getting one of these heads to twin with a Mesa Mark V 25W depending on the bias question.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 28, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> Id like to know the answer on the power tubes on the 6505 20W. Are they fixed bias or tubes id have to bias? With the tube safety circuit id think its fixed bias, anyone know? I tend to only go for fixed bias amps.
> 
> Im defiantly getting one of these heads to twin with a Mesa Mark V 25W depending on the bias question.



Peavey doesn't make any fixed bias amps that I'm aware of. Most people don't as there is no way save for an extensive screening process (which is why you have to buy Mesa-branded tubes) of getting any set of tubes to be 100% alike and that's what you need when you have a fixed voltage set for the tubes to operate at.

That being said, I'm sure the bias adjustment is the same as the Valveking Micro I had and that was SUPER easy to adjust. Basically, just pop the new tubes in, and adjust the bias trim pot until the TSI lights on the front go green. I really dig the TSI system though as I can run the tubes a bit hotter or colder depending on what I'm going for as there is a pretty wide sweetspot according to the TSI. The only problem with it is that the trim pot is only accessible by removing the chassis from the head shell.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 28, 2015)

Der JD said:


> My assumption was that the USB/XLR signal is post power amp and load. I do not, however, know that to be true. You could be right. I haven't seen any tech specs yet from this amp detailed enough to tell. But, since it has a speaker defeat switch and a 3-position attenuation switch it just seems massively silly that the signal _wouldn't_ be post-power amp and load.
> 
> Sure about one thing, though, if it is a simple preamp tap with a cab/mic sim it's going to sound like ass.



The USB/XLR outs are post power section. There is essentially another tap off the power output that feeds the simulation circuit / dummy load.

That assumes it's the same as the VKIIMH which given it is essentially the same chassis & MSDI / dummy load circuit stands to reason.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 28, 2015)

edsped said:


> There's a possibility that it might not come with a footswitch at all. There are two TRS jacks on the back: one for rhythm/lead and crunch on/off, and one for reverb on/off and fx on/off.





edsped said:


> It has 4 footswitchable functions, but there's no text anywhere yet that suggests a footswitch is actually included.



I'm going to hedge my bets that a footswitch is not included.

The 6505MH and Classic 20MH are all in the same price bracket $499 (same as the VKIIMH); the ValveKingIIMH did not include a footswitch, so I would doubt it for either of these.

That being said, any latching footswitch will do most likely as it did with the VKIIMH.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 28, 2015)

Hawkevil said:


> The point still stands though, why give these options without the ability to have a pre and power amp output with no annoying EQ filter disguised as a mic sim?



Because it's not feasible from a commercial standpoint. Peavey would not only have to have the dummy load (which they do), they would also have to put in another step-up transformer to get the output signal to line level. Then they would have to find more space on the back panel to put in another output and, as you said, the sound is affected by the power amp. But ask yourself, would you _really_ want the el84s' sound stamped in your recorded tone? Probably not. Maybe in the full version, but probably not in this one. Then you would have to run it through an IR to simulate a cabinet, which may or may not already include a tube power amp. I know mine do, but I don't use "commercial" IRs, I use ones people made with big tube amps. There's a limit to versatility that can be achieved in conjunction with economy, and I think most would judge these add-ins to not be worth it. Regardless of what you do, if you aren't recording a big amp cranked with a mic, it isn't going to sound like a big amp with a mic. I think Peavey has given plenty of options in this amp-certainly more than any other amp available aside from the Mark V 25, and at well under half the price.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 28, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> You seem to be missing how IRs are made. Essentially a cab is miced up and the preamp out is also recorded, then the preamp signal is "subtracted" from the mic signal.



Nope. Thats definitely not true. Pretty much every IR is made by putting pink noise directly into a power stage, bypassing the preamp completely. Sometimes this is done with a guitar head by putting the signal directly into the effects return, and other times by using a flat response poweramp. The preamp is nowhere in the equation at all.



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> All IRs have some sort of power amp in them and you would be hard-pressed to find one not using a tube power amp.



The first half of your statement is true, but as was said earlier - many IRs use a solid state poweramp, such as one you would use for a PA. They don't have the sonic qualities that a guitar power amp has; They're much more flat in their output.



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> What is it that you want to do, take the signal from the power amp output?



Yes, that's exactly what I want to do. I can still have the tube saturation, compression, and coloration from the power amp stage, but still put my own speaker IRs on them, the IR essentially being a very high definition EQ, nothing more.


Sorry if that came off as dickish, it wasn't my intent, it just seemed like a lot of false information all in once place


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 28, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Many corrections



It's all good, I made a mistake. See my above post


----------



## Omura (Jan 28, 2015)

Mordacain said:


> The USB/XLR outs are post power section. There is essentially another tap off the power output that feeds the simulation circuit / dummy load.
> 
> That assumes it's the same as the VKIIMH which given it is essentially the same chassis & MSDI / dummy load circuit stands to reason.


The video mentioned that all the peavey mini amps use the same chassis/back plate, can anyone with a vkiimh tell us how useable the USB out is?


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 28, 2015)

I might not be sold on this unless a foot-switch is included.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know if Peavey even makes a separate 4-button FS with 2 TRS cables. All the 3+ button footswitches are DIN.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 28, 2015)

Omura said:


> The video mentioned that all the peavey mini amps use the same chassis/back plate, can anyone with a vkiimh tell us how useable the USB out is?



The USB is useable, but is of low quality and has a slight background noise, so it will likely be less useful on the Classic 20 than the 6505. The louder you turn up the amp master the less noticeable it is. Of course, it's possible that they might have included higher quality DACs on the newer models.

The XLR is perfectly clear but Peavy's cab emulation is not great IMO. It's not bad for scratch takes or for feeding a PA in a live situation but I'd probably run the preamp out to another input and run recabinet or another IR loader with poweramp + cab impulses.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 28, 2015)

Mordacain said:


> The USB is useable, but is of low quality and has a slight background noise, so it will likely be less useful on the Classic 20 than the 6505. The louder you turn up the amp master the less noticeable it is. Of course, it's possible that they might have included higher quality DACs on the newer models.
> 
> The XLR is perfectly clear but Peavy's cab emulation is not great IMO. It's not bad for scratch takes or for feeding a PA in a live situation but I'd probably run the preamp out to another input and run recabinet or another IR loader with poweramp + cab impulses.



The internal cab sim, even if it was great, would still be more useful if it could be turned off. So you can use others. Otherwise I dont really see the point of the DI outs. Get with the program Peavey, if Laney can do it so should you.

Either way, I was worried it might not have a internal dummy load, but the mini Valveking model has it, and considering the 6505 is basically the same chassis with the same options, it should have it too.
This means you can run it without a cab, and without the internal cab-sim, from the FX send to a DAW with power amp and cab emulation. Might even sound better then using those damn EL84's!


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 28, 2015)

Stijnson said:


> The internal cab sim, even if it was great, would still be more useful if it could be turned off. So you can use others. Otherwise I dont really see the point of the DI outs. Get with the program Peavey, if Laney can do it so should you.
> 
> Either way, I was worried it might not have a internal dummy load, but the mini Valveking model has it, and considering the 6505 is basically the same chassis with the same options, it should have it too.
> This means you can run it without a cab, and without the internal cab-sim, from the FX send to a DAW with power amp and cab emulation. Might even sound better then using those damn EL84's!



I agree that they should also allow you to defeat the cab sim on any amp featuring them.

EL84s sound badass if the power section is tuned right though. Luckily the power section on my VKIIMH sounded awesome. Interesting note on the power attenuation, it is actually not really attenuation in the strict sense, but rather two different positions that bleed off a preset amount of power off to the dummy load. In theory that should have all settings sound pretty much the same. 20 and 5 watts do sound very close, with 1 watt having a bit more high frequency roll-off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2015)

That's my biggest complaint with the Vypyr series. The amp models are VERY solid, as are the effects, but the cab sim is rather... not.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't know if Peavey even makes a separate 4-button FS with 2 TRS cables. All the 3+ button footswitches are DIN.


This is what I was getting at with the dual TRS jacks comment.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 29, 2015)

Mordacain said:


> Peavey doesn't make any fixed bias amps that I'm aware of. Most people don't as there is no way save for an extensive screening process (which is why you have to buy Mesa-branded tubes) of getting any set of tubes to be 100% alike and that's what you need when you have a fixed voltage set for the tubes to operate at.
> 
> That being said, I'm sure the bias adjustment is the same as the Valveking Micro I had and that was SUPER easy to adjust. Basically, just pop the new tubes in, and adjust the bias trim pot until the TSI lights on the front go green. I really dig the TSI system though as I can run the tubes a bit hotter or colder depending on what I'm going for as there is a pretty wide sweetspot according to the TSI. The only problem with it is that the trim pot is only accessible by removing the chassis from the head shell.



When you put it like that, I'm gonna get one. However, if the trim pot was a bit more accessible, it would be the perfect tube head. Will be the perfect compliment head for me. Bizarrely, the sound that sold me on it was the gain on channel 1 as it will be enough for me for the country stuff I'm going after at the moment. However, its the channel 2 stuff that will be ideal for the metal man in me to blow the tones that have been so unachievable with a Mesa for me, think Chimaira/Devil Driver tones, those more modern Drop C sounds from 2002 till present that have been very popular.

Need the UK price as this will be a very unexpected dent in my 2015 budget.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 29, 2015)

This just went up...

http://youtu.be/sbNflqDgpP4


----------



## pawel (Jan 29, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Because it's not feasible from a commercial standpoint. Peavey would not only have to have the dummy load (which they do), they would also have to put in another step-up transformer to get the output signal to line level. Then they would have to find more space on the back panel to put in another output and, as you said, the sound is affected by the power amp.



The post-power amp line out is essentially the same thing as patching a DI box between your amp and your speaker. Since they are already doing that internally to get the XLR/USB out, all they would need to do is give us the ability to switch the preset speaker sim EQ curve on or off so that we can use our own IRs. 

The great thing about amps is that their preamp and power sections are designed to work together, so it is nice to be able to capture the whole amp when recording or playing direct through something like a Torpedo Live. Using a preamp out might also sound good, but it will sound different. 

My current setup for playing at home (and for recording, although I don't do much of it) is a tube head into a loadbox, with a DI off the other speaker output going into an EPSi, feeding some rack processors, into a mixer into monitors. If I were to get the Peavey and wanted to use my setup with it, a speaker sim that I can switch off would eliminate two things from my signal chain (the load and the DI), which would have been quite nice. 

Similarly, for someone using Torpedo products, being able to switch off the cab sim would mean that they would only need a Torpedo CAB as opposed to the Live to get the same result (assuming the load works ok). 

No big deal, but it sounds like a pretty simple feature that would make life considerably easier for a lot of people using IRs.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 29, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> When you put it like that, I'm gonna get one. However, if the trim pot was a bit more accessible, it would be the perfect tube head. Will be the perfect compliment head for me. Bizarrely, the sound that sold me on it was the gain on channel 1 as it will be enough for me for the country stuff I'm going after at the moment. However, its the channel 2 stuff that will be ideal for the metal man in me to blow the tones that have been so unachievable with a Mesa for me, think Chimaira/Devil Driver tones, those more modern Drop C sounds from 2002 till present that have been very popular.
> 
> Need the UK price as this will be a very unexpected dent in my 2015 budget.




I cant find anyone importing peavey to the uk right now just people who still have the old stuff in stock. does anyone know anything?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 29, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Nope. Thats definitely not true. Pretty much every IR is made by putting pink noise directly into a power stage, bypassing the preamp completely. Sometimes this is done with a guitar head by putting the signal directly into the effects return, and other times by using a flat response poweramp. The preamp is nowhere in the equation at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The first half of your statement is true, but as was said earlier - many IRs use a solid state poweramp, such as one you would use for a PA. They don't have the sonic qualities that a guitar power amp has; They're much more flat in their output.



And now some IR's are shot with no poweramp coloration at all! They shoot a reference IR of the poweramps response using a load box and then subtract that IR from the cab IR. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 29, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> When you put it like that, I'm gonna get one. However, if the trim pot was a bit more accessible, it would be the perfect tube head. Will be the perfect compliment head for me. Bizarrely, the sound that sold me on it was the gain on channel 1 as it will be enough for me for the country stuff I'm going after at the moment. However, its the channel 2 stuff that will be ideal for the metal man in me to blow the tones that have been so unachievable with a Mesa for me, think Chimaira/Devil Driver tones, those more modern Drop C sounds from 2002 till present that have been very popular.
> 
> Need the UK price as this will be a very unexpected dent in my 2015 budget.



I actually thought about drilling a hole in the bottom of my chassis directly over the trimpot just large enough for a small screwdriver.

I wish all manufacturers would just allow bias access on the back panel.


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2015)

Albionic said:


> I cant find anyone importing peavey to the uk right now just people who still have the old stuff in stock. does anyone know anything?



Also curious about any EU dealers that will stock these.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 29, 2015)

I assume Thomann should get them in?

Considering the IR/poweramp discussion; I play DI and use IR's exclusively and am currently using a Laney IRT studio for that, works like a charm. Although tonally I would like something a little more agressive, like a 6505! Hence my slight dissapointment over the Peavey's direct options, and only being able to bypass the built in cab sim if you're using the fx-send direct into your DAW. Thus not using the power amp either. 

I decided to test to see if it would be worth it to get the 6505MH but not use its power stage so I can use IR's. I used my Laney which also has EL84 power tubes. So a test to see how good VST power amp modelling is. In the clip the same riff is played over (one of Misha's old riffs) one time using the Laney with its power amp, and another using the FX-Send direct into my DAW, bypassing the EL84's, and using Ignite's TPA-1 power amp VST. They might, or might not be in order of my writing!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/laney-irt-studio-vs-ignite-tpa-1-power-amp-comparison[/SC]

Can you guess which is which?

To come back to the IR discussion, bypassing the power amp and then only using an IR sounds pretty good, but when the power amp sim is used you get more oomph and more fullness, and the chords and palm mutes bloom better.

Needless to say, I am getting a 6505MH!


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 30, 2015)

some more namm demos have been uploaded to namm, this time the guy had the pre gain at around 12 oclock, and it was sh*tloads of gain. sounded pretty good, even for a shitty namm demo with a mic held from 15 feet away. cant wait to get one.


----------



## AussieTerry (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you reckon a 30w 112 cab would be fine for this amp or would i need a higher wattage speaker? Its the hughes & kettner tubemeister 112 cab.

I'll be selling my orange dark terror for this cant ....ing wait!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2015)

That should be plenty enough.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 9, 2015)

the namm demo I saw of it sounded pretty terrible, but then again its a video recording


----------



## powderedtoastman (Feb 23, 2015)

This looks very cool, I might want one of these!

Wondering if I might like to splurge instead on a Mesa Mark V 25 or go for a Valve King micro, or maybe even a Vox Night Train 15W instead though. I'm not looking for super brutal high gain, just something in a good medium high range. I guess it's always easy to back off if there's more than you need though.

The thing I don't like as well about the Mark V 25 is that it doesn't go down to 1W like some of the other options. I guess if you can get good sound out of it without turning it up too high then it's no biggie.. but it's also kind of stretching my price range :-/


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 24, 2015)

When are these going to be released? I know you can pre-order but i'm not seeing a release date anywhere


----------



## powderedtoastman (Feb 24, 2015)

kindsage said:


> When are these going to be released? I know you can pre-order but i'm not seeing a release date anywhere



MusiciansFriend site says they expect to ship them in May or so.. in one of the NAMM demo videos the guy said late Q1, so I'm thinking it could be any time between March and May?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2015)

I didn't see this posted, Sweetwater demo vid


----------



## Constructivist (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey this looks nice. I am looking something to replace my H&K Tubemeister 5. Currently I run a clean boost in front (Protone Mishas Attack Overdrive) with the amp kranked up all the way. The sound is still a bit muddy, So I am looking forwad to the 6505mh. Any news on when its gonna be available in Europe?

And where do you order these things from??!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2015)

Older video, but Ryan gives his impression of the 6505MH when he tried it at NAMM. It's short, but he says he liked it.


----------



## ESPImperium (Sep 1, 2015)

Albionic said:


> I cant find anyone importing peavey to the uk right now just people who still have the old stuff in stock. does anyone know anything?



Ive found a few places, i think I'm gonna go through GAK if they accept PayPal.

Peavey 6505 MH Mini Head at Gear4music.com
Peavey 6505 MH 20 Watt Mini Head
https://giggear.co.uk/buy/peavey-65...WGXMcJV4w_FpY9S3LJ86eVVPhh5MkXwsrUhoC49Dw_wcB
Peavey 6505+ Micro Head


----------



## ESPImperium (Oct 19, 2015)

Ive re uploaded the one of my videos as i had sound issues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgD8PT5R-TM


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ordered mine the other day, pretty excited to match it with my Mesa 1x12 mini recto cab. First tube amp!


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 5, 2015)

A question on the footswitch, is it a Latching or Non Latching design that Peavey use? Im probably going to make a footswitch for my pedalboard and not off it as it is at present.

Thanks.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 7, 2015)

I just went out to my favorite local shop on a whim today, and they had one of these in. I plugged in with a PRS 7 string, and I was honestly pretty damn impressed. Granted, I was playing through one of these cabinets, but it still sounded pretty killer. I'd love to get one plugged into a mesa or orange cab and see how it feels.

I think if you're more of a bedroom player, and maybe play a couple small clubs every once in a while, or just jam in a room with friends, this thing would be a pretty unbeatable choice. If you needed something that could push some more air, though, it's big brother would be a better call, IMO.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 30, 2016)

ESPImperium said:


> A question on the footswitch, is it a Latching or Non Latching design that Peavey use? Im probably going to make a footswitch for my pedalboard and not off it as it is at present.
> 
> Thanks.



Latching, all 4 switches. I was only able to get LEDs firing for "Lead" and "Reverb" though...

BTW, bought the 6505 mh used from a member here (great transaction). It slays, but in true peavey form, it has to be turned up LOUD. 

Also, the MSDI sounds like shiat, but I mic'd my cab and recorded both. Then applied EQ matching to the MSDI track, and saved this EQ curve as a template for when I record the MSDI output. I think it is totally useable in the mix.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Jul 12, 2016)

How would you guys compare this to the 6505+ 112 60 watt combo? Always wanted a 6505 and can finally afford one lol. Its only gonna really be for bedroom use, and jamming along with a drummer from time to time. I figured it would be better since its switchable between 20/5/1 watts, but for the price off one i could pick up a used 112 combo, but im afraid that the 112 60 watt combo would be too loud to crank up. Thoughts?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 12, 2016)

ATOMICxTomato said:


> How would you guys compare this to the 6505+ 112 60 watt combo? Always wanted a 6505 and can finally afford one lol. Its only gonna really be for bedroom use, and jamming along with a drummer from time to time. I figured it would be better since its switchable between 20/5/1 watts, but for the price off one i could pick up a used 112 combo, but im afraid that the 112 60 watt combo would be too loud to crank up. Thoughts?



I just bought one last week and so far, it sounds ok. It's much brighter than the 6505+ heads and combos. It could get fizzy real fast. The bass and mid range is better in the heads and combos. 

But it is still loud as hell. 20w can keep up with a drummer especially if you have an efficient cab and speakers to go with it. 

I could get a good bedroom volume with my 6505+ head by hovering just below post gain level 1 but turning down to 0 the resonance and presence knobs. Im sure that would work with the combo as well.


----------



## KailM (Jul 12, 2016)

Both the combo and head sound fine at bedroom volumes -- just turn down the volume and adjust the EQ differently. There's no reason these amps need to be cranked to sound good, they simply sound _better_ when cranked.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 12, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Latching, all 4 switches. I was only able to get LEDs firing for "Lead" and "Reverb" though...
> 
> BTW, bought the 6505 mh used from a member here (great transaction). It slays, but in true peavey form, it has to be turned up LOUD.
> 
> Also, the MSDI sounds like shiat, but I mic'd my cab and recorded both. Then applied EQ matching to the MSDI track, and saved this EQ curve as a template for when I record the MSDI output. I think it is totally useable in the mix.



How do you do this?


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jul 12, 2016)

Setup a microphone to track your amp, connected to channel 1 of your interface. Make it sound good recording riffs.

Once you have that done, grab another mic cable, and connect the MSDI to your recording interface channel 2.

Now, arm and record BOTH channel 1 and 2 while playing your most epic riffs. Play all types of epic riffs: chuggy, meedley, flowing, angly, etc.

Put the guitar down. Now you will either use a plugin that can EQ match your second track to your first, or you can manually create an EQ curve on channel 2 that causes it to "match" channel 1.

I refined mine over the course of a couple days. Sounds pretty darned close!


----------

